# DC small motor :)



## cmd (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, Most of you are converting vehicles with high power.

I´m looking to replace my 1.5 hp dc motor kart with a DC brushless motor (with no gear box if possible).

I´m looking for a BLDC motor, 36v or so (48 maximum), low rpm and high torque. Aprox 800-1500watts. Low rpm are 1000-2000 rpm at maximum Volts. I think it´s a complex motor market but any help would be appreciated. I´m beginning to be desperate.

Regards
CMD.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=16328 and http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1123956&highlight=reem. 

You might find a problem in finding a controller but they can be controlled using a RC ESC. Note that alternators are not brushless but I have had an alternator that lasted over 100k in a car with no service.


----------



## cmd (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks salti9. I will check but it seems too big motors.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You might consider an alternator from a motorcycle.


----------

